# Meridian G68 power supply



## halej1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Folks- looking for a little help. My power supply in my G68 smoked. It has been a historically troublesome part of these units. I want to replace the unit with a linear power supply (internal or external). I've seen some posts on other forums but probably need a little more direction that basic photos and stories to go by.

I require a +12,-12,+5 output
110-240 V input preferred ( I am station in Germany right now)
I don't have the amperage specs for each line in front of me but think a 100 W total power output would suffice.
I prefer a linear power supply from what I have read. 
I've looked at some solutions which use Power one units (HDBB-105WA). they look pretty good (I don't mind an external/separate box) 

So - am I looking at a decent power supply? are there better choices?

other than the supply what should I be considering- Fusing? EMI protection? 

BTW- I'm 93.5% ;-) sure the trouble was coming but was accelerated by me switching on a power strip to the unit and possible causing a spike upon turn on. Any help, advice, buying guide, schematics, kit are all appreciated. I'm not an electronics expert but can certainly follow schematics, take appropriate voltage, current readings and solder some joints.

Thank You
John


----------

